# 12% of Dalmatians Should be Euthanized?



## ric.eastridge (Feb 2, 2010)

I knew that it was common for a certain percent of Dalmatians to be born deaf....But what I didn't know was that the Dalmatian Club of America mandates that all deaf puppies should be euthanized, rather than bred, sold, or given away as pets. I think this is ridiculous! With 12% of the breed being born deaf, the Dalmatian Club of America recommends that more than 1 out of every 10 puppies be euthanized.

Do you agree with their mandate?

I read about this over at Inspiring Animal Rescue Stories.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

OK I appreciate that it's not a good idea to breed them, the problem would quickly take over and possibly be bred into them over the years,.....but to put them to sleep....why? I don't understand, they have just as much rights to a decent life as any puppy, we breed them...humans bring them into ths world but it doesn't give us he right to choose when they go out of this world.
That's like saying my son souldn't be allowed to live because he has physical and mental dissabilities.....OMG I really have seen it all now,
You know what I think.....forget dangerous dogs and ferocious wild animals.....there's nothing more dangeous than us humans.
Clare xx


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Couldn't agree with you more Clare . Does that mean every human being who's born deaf or has similar issues should be 'disposed' of? Very inhumane rather sick way to look at things imo. This is sooo aggrevating . I'm sure whoever wrote that would feel different if they had a puppy or even a child with similar problems. Nicole xx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

there is a (long-disproved) reason for euthing deaf-dogs of ANY breed - 
the idea was that the dog would inevitably be startled by someone, somewhere, sometime, and BITE - 
of course, all dogs who are startled bite?! ... right?!

well, duh - many dogs who are startled are simply startled.  
and no - being deaf is not a good reason to kill a dog, if that is the ONLY reason.

deafness + genetics -  
those dogs who are MONaural - with One working-ear - are actually far more likely to throw a deaf-pup than are dogs who are deaf in both ears. 
and the only way to be *sure* that a dog has BOTH ears working is a BAER test, using non-invasive electrodes to see if the brain reacts to sound, and whether both ears are sending data to the brain.

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So all those humans who are born deaf should be drowned at birth too?  Deaf dogs can make wonderful pets but I agree they shouldn't be bred from but they can be spayed/neutered and make some family an amazing companion


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I definitely do not agree with this! They still have the rights to live. Do not put their lives to your hands. ANIMAL RIGHTS MUST BE OBSERVE IN THIS SITUATION!


----------

